# 3DS won't connect to internet >.>



## Midgetsc (Sep 5, 2013)

My 3DS recently decided to be a jerk and stop connecting to the internet. Thus, I can't open my gate, perform trades, or anything.

It's only really happening in my room. I can go to the living room and use the internet, but that's not extremely convenient, and plus it's annoying to have to use a piece of paper to register friend codes when I used to be able to just sit at my desk as usual and enter codes.

The _most_ annoying thing is that if I choose to connect to a different internet, my internet pops up, and is pretty strong. Yet if I perform a connection test, it won't connect.

This is really making me mad. Seriously. If anyone can help me fix this, I'll be extremely grateful.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 5, 2013)

(omg loving the fluttershy avatar <3)

I have the same problem eue, I do connection tests and everything but nope only the living room.


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 6, 2013)

(XD I had to hunt for it. I also have a Rainbow Dash one.)

And I'm sick of this 3DS >:U It looks suspicious, walking into the living room with a slip of paper with a bunch of numbers on it.


----------



## Heir (Sep 6, 2013)

Have you reset your router?


----------



## Midgetsc (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't do that, considering it's my dad's, not mine. And I have no idea how to do anything with apple products.

I'm sure it'll be fine now; my dad finally decided I suck up all the connection with my 50 different tabs anyways and decided to put one in my room by my desk XD


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 6, 2013)

It most likely has to do with the router's settings. It had happened to me when I bought a new router. My iPhone, Xbox, and 3DS could see the wireless network with good signal but could not connect. However, the desktop and laptops connected just fine. I don't know the specific term, but there's an option that allows you to let various devices (such as phones, gaming consoles, etc) connect to wifi effectively, if you have access to the network configuration. I called my router company's customer service is what I did, and they helped me change to the settings and everything worked.


----------

